# Finding Nemo (2003)



## Incognito (Oct 31, 2003)

Saw it yesterday - great film. 

A bit more serious than the other films: Marlin - Nemo's dad - is a very straight role. More dark pathos as well. But thoroughly entertaining, of course - and superb computer animation. 

Watch out for the Turtles - they are totally awesome, dude.


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 31, 2003)

Incognito said:
			
		

> Saw it yesterday - great film.
> 
> A bit more serious than the other films: Marlin - Nemo's dad - is a very straight role. More dark pathos as well. But thoroughly entertaining, of course - and superb computer animation.
> 
> Watch out for the Turtles - they are totally awesome, dude.


I've been dying to see this!  It comes out on dvd here on tuesday so I'm going to see if I can rent it then.


----------



## Incognito (Oct 31, 2003)

Egads! Boo for staggered releases! I guess I'll have to either wait - or else order from Amazon.com.


----------



## mac1 (Oct 31, 2003)

I agree, I think it's probably Pixar's best work to date.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 31, 2003)

Best? Not sure - I'll have to watch it to death with the kids first before forming an opinion on that. 

Definitely worth buying, though.


----------



## jerchar (Nov 3, 2003)

Unfortunately in France they synchronize all the movies coming out in the theatres, so I still have to wait to see The world of Nemo; I saw the previews it's really tempting.


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 3, 2003)

For anyone interested in purchasing the Finding Nemo DVD there is a special on at Circuit City - pre-order the DVD and get it for 14.99 (shipping is free).

http://www.circuitcity.com/a_dept.jsp?c=1&b=g&store=Movies&name=Main


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 4, 2003)

I've got a funny feeling the free shipping doesn't apply to the UK.


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 4, 2003)

I said:
			
		

> I've got a funny feeling the free shipping doesn't apply to the UK.


Of course not!  That would just be too generous.  Sorry for the tease Brian, but there are a lot of Americans here as well who could take advantage of the deal, and I just forgot about you guys _over there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





._


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 5, 2003)

I get to see it tonight!  My FIL bought it for me as a gift.  I'm sure I'll love it.


----------



## Incognito (Nov 6, 2003)

I think you will. 

FIL? Is that French for "son", or an acronym for some strange Yankee phrase?


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 6, 2003)

Incognito said:
			
		

> I think you will.
> 
> FIL? Is that French for "son", or an acronym for some strange Yankee phrase?


FIL = Father In Law
chatroom acronyms - I only know a few but they come in handy when you don't feel like typing out the entire thing.  Or am I just lazy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did enjoy the movie, my mother was going to watch it with me but after the first scene decided she wasn't ready for it.  She said "This is Disney??"  I told her it wasn't any worse than Bambi which had me in tears.  She opted for the Country Music Awards instead.


----------



## AVON (Nov 7, 2003)

Well, having seen the DVD of "FINDING NEMO" we quite liked it. Although, still prefer the more traditional feel of a WALT DISNEY cartoon film - to this style!  (Favourites, like "BAMBI", "JUNGLE BOOK", "DUMBO", "SNOW WHITE & THE SEVEN DWARFS", "FANTASIA" etc!!!  

Although, visually enjoyable and a reasonable story, to us whilst watching if just felt like an excercise on how you could use the current technology!


----------



## Incognito (Nov 7, 2003)

Was quite surprised by the opening scene - and a lot of the seriousness of the script. But, overall, it's still rgeat entertainment.

After all, we've seen pathos like this before - Lion King, anyone?

Can't wait to buy the kids it. 

(Snow White actually looks too scary - the witch would scare Hannah).


----------



## Amidala (Nov 11, 2003)

I shall call him squishy and he shall be mine, and he shall be my squishy!!!
Loved it!! I laughed so much!!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 15, 2004)

*Finding Nemo: UK DVD release February 27th*

As the title says...the Pixar-Disney Bloackbuster *Finding Nemo* will be released on DVD in the UK on Feb 27th. 

You can bet I'll be getting a copy for the kids.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Finding Nemo: UK DVD release February 27th*

Me too. Oh, wait. I don't have any kids. Still, I'd better buy a copy...just in case


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Finding Nemo: UK DVD release February 27th*

LOL! Yes, you never know what might happen, eh?


----------

